
Google Wants to Do Business with the Military–Many of Its Employees Don’t - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2019-google-military-contract-dilemma/
======
throwGuardian
The mysterious thing about activists at Google is the overestimation of their
importance to the company. There are many many smart programmers in the world,
if these activists quit en-mass, it will do exactly $0 damage to Google's
bottom line.

It's important for Google to rightfully emerge from this as a centrist,
logical, evidence based company that isn't a breeding ground from mindless
activism, as that Avatar has already cost it tens of billions in revenue, and
is probably driving away centrist, smart programmers from being employed there

